# Ed's Bait Shop Report for 4/1



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Report from Ed's Bait

Spring conditions have finally started to affect the ice fishing conditions
on Devils Lake. Warm temps last week deteriorated shoreline conditions
resulting in our recommendation of no vehicle traffic on the lake. We
advise only foot or atv traffic and extreme care around bridges, trees, &
pressure ridges. As for fishing, anglers are reporting good to excellent
walleye and pike fishing, but spotty perch fishing. For pike the north
ends of Creel and Six Mile along with the Mauvee Coulee continue to be the
better spots. Walleye fishing has been good in these areas along with
Mission Bay and the shoreline across from the main entrance of Camp Grafton
in East Bay. Also, some anglers have been carrying small boats over the
rip rap and fishing the open waters of the bridges at Hwy 57 & 20, Six
Mile Bay, & the Mauvee Coulee. Anglers doing this are reporting some
excellent success, especially when it comes to larger pre-spawn walleyes.
We do ask all anglers to please protect our future by treating these fish
with extreme care and releasing them immediately. The perch that are being
caught have been coming from the Mattern Ridge and Dairy area in East Bay,
the Fort Totten to Towers area, and the mouth of Creel Bay.


----------

